# Non- Allergen Boston cream recipe?



## 1AllergicToEverything1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Since I first tried Boston Crean doughnuts I have always liked them but as of recently my allergies to wheat and dairy have kicked into ovrr drive so i cant enjoy them anymore  

I've already found a dark chocolate brand that is made in a dairy free factory so the top layer icing i have covered.

Anyone got advice for a recipe that doesnt contain thos ingredients or potato, corn, bean flour or rice? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2021)

Are you allergic to nuts? What about coconut? Coconut milk and coconut cream are pretty good replacements for a lot of dairy. You would need to look up how to use them It's often just a straight replacement, but you need to let the fat rise and skim it off for use as whipping cream.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2021)

I've read that aquafaba, the liquid in cans of chickpeas and other legumes, can be made into a meringue or whipped cream type of substance. I haven't used it, though. There are a bunch of ideas here. 
https://www.vegansociety.com/news/blog/20-amazing-things-you-can-do-aquafaba


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 24, 2021)

Eclairs filled with pastry cream:  https://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/gluten-free-eclairs-dairy-free

Allergy free doughnuts:  https://allergyawesomeness.com/gluten-free-top-8-free/

Yehttps://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/glazed-yeast-raised-doughnuts/ast raised doughnuts:  

Hope this helps.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

